# Completely kitless ballpoint



## rherrell (Sep 13, 2008)

---


----------



## rherrell (Sep 13, 2008)

---


----------



## Darley (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice pen and work Rick, did you grind off the brass corners before turning them with your PR blank? 

about your little red cross you got 1 to many   '  http//: ' when posting your photos


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 13, 2008)

That is freaking awesome.  I wish I had an iota of that talent.  Wow that is cool.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning! I can see you put an amazing amount of thought into this and it shows.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very creative and top shelf craftsmanship.  Well done.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 13, 2008)

Now that is using your noodle! Great job!


----------



## igran7 (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy Smokes Rick that is freakin amazing!!  Your creativity and talent are off the chart!  Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Impressive!

That pen shows a lot if ingenuity and creativity.


----------



## LEAP (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like you get the prize for creativity and ingenuity this week! Nice job does not even begin to describe it. Can't wait until you show us the next installment.


----------



## drayman (Sep 13, 2008)

rick, thats an absalute stunner mate, eat your heart out skippy.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous! The bend in the clip is elegant, the threading is great and the overall dimensions are very pleasing. Congratulations!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 13, 2008)

That is really, really cool.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

That is really cool!  What kit did you use and where did you get it??? :wink::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amazing job, just great.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Job, Innovation plus it looks pretty as well.


----------



## Mustard Monster (Sep 13, 2008)

Very creative, I applaud you on your ability to conceptualize that in your mind and then build a finished product. VERY COOL!
Gary


----------



## broitblat (Sep 13, 2008)

Impressive and good looking 

  -Barry


----------



## VisExp (Sep 13, 2008)

Great craftsmanship Rick!  The proportions of the pen are just right and I love the clip.  I can't believe you even made the spring yourself!!  Great job.  Looking forward to v2.0


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm impressed!  I really think that clip is awesome....that's my favorite part of this pen, silly as that might sound.


----------



## gwilki (Sep 13, 2008)

You should be very proud of this one, Rick. Like Jeff, the clip is what got to me the most.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 13, 2008)

That is one awesome pen........Craftsmanship to match. Have a:coffeen me.lol


----------



## cowjelly (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Pen & Craftsmanship.

_______________
Keith
Jeffersonville, IN


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rick , I am in total awe , that is TRULY kitless . Fantastic design and implementation .
The only word I can think of is "SPECTACULAR"


PS; If you wouldn't mind , could you please post it over on the kitless challenge page , please .

Ooooops Thanks


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice job with that pen...


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 13, 2008)

That really does look great.  For your design, is there a way the pin that retains the clip could come in from the bottom?  It would be slick if it could and the pin would be hidden. 
 The only down side is the clip is going to leave a wear mark in fast time on the upper body.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 14, 2008)

Bloody brilliant, awesome work Rick, you da man!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 14, 2008)

Very cool. Nice work!


----------



## JimB (Sep 14, 2008)

That is truley amazing. I've seen a bit on here about kitless pens but I never really understood how someone goes about doing it. Amazing pen and thanks for the insight into how you did it.


----------

